# BIS Grooming contest!!!!!!!!



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I won Best in Show at a grooming contest with my boy. 2.5 hours to do the groom. This win and the class win puts me the #12 groomer in the country right now.  Was a surreal moment!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congrats that's awesome! Your boy is gorgeous and the groom job is too.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

This IS awesome! Way to go!!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

nice, "didn't know they had this type of contest" too cool Congratulations !!!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Wonderful!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! That is awesome!  What a great photo and your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you all! Yes, there are grooming contests all over the country, at least monthly during most of the year. Groomers are ranked by points and the top 4 go to the world contest every other year. Groom Team USA is going next month to Spain to compete in the world contest against other coun tries. I started specialing my boy this past weekend and made the cut in the group on Saturday! For an owner/handler in a group ring with mostly pros, I was ecstatic! Love my boy! Thanks again!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the info.. very interesting  congratulations at the show. Wanted to ask for the next level grooming event.. Do you have another dog to bring, or do you barrow one, and do you get higher points over difficulty of which breed your grooming or do they put the grooming in equal classes of difficulty ?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! Your boy is very dapper!

I'd like to know more about grooming competition, too.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Your dog is stunning! Fantastic job! BIS here and 12th best groomer in the country? Definitely worth being proud of!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Woohoo! Awesome! He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

PatriciafromCO said:


> Thanks for sharing the info.. very interesting  congratulations at the show. Wanted to ask for the next level grooming event.. Do you have another dog to bring, or do you barrow one, and do you get higher points over difficulty of which breed your grooming or do they put the grooming in equal classes of difficulty ?


I would be happy to explain more about grooming shows/contests. There is an organization called Groomteamusa.com This org sanctions grooming contests, and awards points for groomers beaten, and that is how they come up with the rankings each year. In order to make the top 4, you really need to be competing with multiple dogs, at almost every contest thruout the year. Dogs have to come in with at least 6 weeks of growth, and each class/dog type has a specified time to do the groom. Judges then comb thru and award 1-3rd place in each class. There are 3 levels of grooming ability. Entry level, intermediate, and open. There are rules that specify where you are to enter. I am in open division. The winners of each division then have another judge go over those dogs, and award the "group" winner. That winner goes on to BIS at the end of the show. There are up to 6 classes you can enter dogs in at each show. Small poodles, large poodles, terriers, mix breeds, sporting, and all other purebreeds. You can enter a dog in each class if you like, but its ALOT of work doing all the classes. The winners of the group in each of those classes goes on to BIS at the end of the show. Dogs are judged on profile, technical, and difficulty, but since there is a time limit per breed/class, difficulty is usually the last thing the judges look at. You really have to nail profile and technical. Most of the dogs groomers use are borrowed. Clients dogs or breeders dogs. The Airedale is my own dog, but I borrowed a standard poodle and was 3rd with him and also used a Wheaton Terrier in the mixed breed class, groomed in a "pet" trim but didn't place with him. I have used many clients' dogs and breeders dogs. The contests are all live streamed now too, and you can go watch the archives from this particular show at http://www.ustream.tv/channel/allamericangroomingshow. Thanks again all. I was and still am very proud and excited. I spend hours and hours on his grooming every week, so to be able to have it rewarded like this was just awesome!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for the explanation. You absolutely should be proud of your accomplishments. I really admire the work groomers do. Just giving my dog a bath is hard; I couldn't imagine having to do all the trimming, brushing, and drying, too.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats! You did a great job!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Congratulations! Your dog is stunning! 



> I really admire the work groomers do. Just giving my dog a bath is hard; I couldn't imagine having to do all the trimming, brushing, and drying, too.


I agree, especially now that I have added a little, fluffy white dog to my pack.

My friend was an official photographer at a grooming competition a few weeks ago in Las Vegas. She also has a small grooming salon and she said she learned a lot by watching the groomers work. This competition also included some of less "traditional" styles of poodle grooming.

By the way, I really appreciate your posts/responses about grooming and tools. I find them very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow, that's very cool. Congratulations!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

That is neat So Cavalier. I went to the Vegas show last year, but didn't compete. Thats where they have the $10K jackpot class! Poodles don't have to be groomed in show trims. You can do a German trim, a lamb trim, etc. The groom just has to be balanced and be show breed profile. Few groomers do poodles in show trims in the contests because of the work and not enough time to properly get them done. My friend shows poodles and she does continentals in grooming contests always. But that trim is so common for her to do, its like second nature to her. NOT to me! LOL Thank you again everyone.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

That is so impressive! Congratulations, Graco!!


----------

